# little white bugs



## daemonz (Oct 8, 2010)

i have a bearded dragon and earlier when i went to feed him i noticed these small white/brownish bugs (about 1mm in size) all over the tank, including the outside and the drawers my tank sits on
their quite fast and seem to be more active the darker it is

can anyone tell me what these things are, if their hard to get rid of, and if they will spread throughout the house


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi they sound like mite's to me buy this mite spray (sorry i forget what it is called) but try and get them treated,
thanks sophie


----------



## daemonz (Oct 8, 2010)

reptilelover96 said:


> hi they sound like mite's to me buy this mite spray (sorry i forget what it is called) but try and get them treated,
> thanks sophie


thanks, do you know if they'll spread at all?
really dont want an infestation


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

yes, the spread very easily, use the mite spray on all your tanks and reps


----------



## daemonz (Oct 8, 2010)

and what of the rest of the room?
i doubt hoovering would be enough


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

your going to need more than mite spray.....

epmty your viv, everything you need to keep put in the bath and bleach. 
steam clean your viv then spray with mite spray ( ardap )
use news paper for substrate. 
Replace news paper everyday. Every 3rd day repeat this process.

As for the rest of the room steam clean the carpets and areas around you viv, could always shampoo your carpet to.


----------



## daemonz (Oct 8, 2010)

ink&reps said:


> your going to need more than mite spray.....
> 
> epmty your viv, everything you need to keep put in the bath and bleach.
> steam clean your viv then spray with mite spray ( ardap )
> ...


thanx thats a big help
is there any chance they have gotten out of the room?
been reading online n some say they stay near the tank others say they spread like wildfire.. too much contradiction for my liking


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, just for future reference. If you get mites in your rep viv, is there any way that they can spread onto rodents that are kept in the same room?


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

To my understanding, mites will be where your reps are and only there so there not going to be throughout your house unless you have vivs everywere. Im not sure if it can go to rodants enclosures but i would says its possible and im sure there is a flee remedy for rodents that would do the trick.


Forgot to add to last.......... also bath your reps this will drown any mites that are on him/her. I also have a small pot (like the ones you get wax worms in) with half a cat flee collar in.


----------



## daemonz (Oct 8, 2010)

ink&reps said:


> To my understanding, mites will be where your reps are and only there so there not going to be throughout your house unless you have vivs everywere. Im not sure if it can go to rodants enclosures but i would says its possible and im sure there is a flee remedy for rodents that would do the trick.
> 
> 
> Forgot to add to last.......... also bath your reps this will drown any mites that are on him/her. I also have a small pot (like the ones you get wax worms in) with half a cat flee collar in.


thanks you've been a big help
was worried, have a 3 year old sister n really didnt want to put her through an infestation

had a booklice infestation in a previous house 4 years ago, lost everything except the clothes we were wearing, didnt want to go through that again


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

No problem, I had a mite problem about a month ago my dragons and royals all ended up with them. They defo not going to be as bad as the booklice so dont worry about that. Everyone gets mites from time to time but if you hit them head on they dont stand a chance, although they are not always the easiest thing to get rid of. If you follow my instructions you wont go far wrong.
let me know how you get on and if you need anymore advice just let me know,
pete


----------



## daemonz (Oct 8, 2010)

ink&reps said:


> No problem, I had a mite problem about a month ago my dragons and royals all ended up with them. They defo not going to be as bad as the booklice so dont worry about that. Everyone gets mites from time to time but if you hit them head on they dont stand a chance, although they are not always the easiest thing to get rid of. If you follow my instructions you wont go far wrong.
> let me know how you get on and if you need anymore advice just let me know,
> pete


thanks will do, think i'll get rid of it soon tho, cant afford to keep it, at tech and no job so kinda low money wise


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've noticed little white bugs in mine over the last few days. They look too big to be mites though :| I'm gonna get a few pics with my camera to put up later for some advice. I've had fruit fly things but these look different.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Mites: clean everything w/ 3% bleach/97% water solution, keep ur reptile in a tank with just enough water to submerge the body but not over head for 24 hours (debatable), this will drown the mites. use newspaper or paper towels for substrate and change daily. Use a mite spray or if one isn't available, vegetable oil can smother the mites and eggs as well. 

Mites spread very easily very fast and can be fatal to your Reptile is left untreated. They burrow into the scales and body, feasting upon the animal's vital organs. Time is of essence.


" Everyone gets mites from time to time......"

Not true at all. This is why I tell everyone to use paper towels as a substrate. I had mites ONCE before, about 10 years ago from using different natural substrates and beddings, then when I decided paper towels may not please the OWNER and their visual stimulations, I agreed that it would be better for the reptiles. NEVER saw another mite since.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> Mites: clean everything w/ 3% bleach/97% water solution, keep ur reptile in a tank with just enough water to submerge the body but not over head for 24 hours (debatable), this will drown the mites. use newspaper or paper towels for substrate and change daily. Use a mite spray or if one isn't available, vegetable oil can smother the mites and eggs as well.
> 
> Mites spread very easily very fast and can be fatal to your Reptile is left untreated. They burrow into the scales and body, feasting upon the animal's vital organs. Time is of essence.
> 
> ...


 
You know someone who has kept reps all there life and never once had mites? I would find that hard to believe. 
But you are defo right on the method of getting rid of the mites apart from the debatable 24hour soaking ( I do appreciate this would work, though im not sure my dragons would like it to much )
pete


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> I've noticed little white bugs in mine over the last few days. They look too big to be mites though :| I'm gonna get a few pics with my camera to put up later for some advice. I've had fruit fly things but these look different.


 
Post some pics but im sure they will be mites.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

ink&reps said:


> You know someone who has kept reps all there life and never once had mites? I would find that hard to believe.
> But you are defo right on the method of getting rid of the mites apart from the debatable 24hour soaking ( I do appreciate this would work, though im not sure my dragons would like it to much )
> pete


No, i said I had them ONCE, but ONLY once because I stopped using bedding and just use paper towels. If someone keeps getting mites, i would think they should too, considering life itself is "live and learn from experience".


Quote:Originally Posted by kelsey7692 
I've noticed little white bugs in mine over the last few days. They look too big to be mites though I'm gonna get a few pics with my camera to put up later for some advice. I've had fruit fly things but these look different.

usually they turn RED when you squash them...LOLOLOL


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> No, i said I had them ONCE, but ONLY once because I stopped using bedding and just use paper towels. If someone keeps getting mites, i would think they should too, considering life itself is "live and learn from experience".
> 
> Ok calm ya self, Iv only had them once to and now use news paper too.
> pete


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sound like scavenger mites as they are usually light coloured. If they are they are harmless to your reps just annoying to have around. They come from certain substrates or wood objects such as hides. They like damp areas and if you look underneath anything damp in the viv such as water bowls they are usually lurking there. They are difficult to get rid of but a good clean out should help.

The mites that are bad for your reps are generally darker in colour I believe.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

ink&reps said:


> Victor Creed said:
> 
> 
> > No, i said I had them ONCE, but ONLY once because I stopped using bedding and just use paper towels. If someone keeps getting mites, i would think they should too, considering life itself is "live and learn from experience".
> ...


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

:lol2::2thumb:


----------

